# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Spam much? / أرجو القراءة قبل فتح موضوع جديد

## Yazeed

ارجو من المشاركين في هذا المنتدى عدم وضع الاعلانات أو الدعايات لفصول اللغة العربية، ومن يخالف سياسة المنتدى فسيتم الغاء حسابه وسوف تمحى جميع مشاركاته 
وقد أعذر من أنذر 
نشكركم على تفهمكم

----------

